# Is this a DX frame ?



## 66TigerCat (Apr 19, 2019)

I really love the look of this bike and am interested in doing a similar build. Owner says it's 56. Is it a DX frame ?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2019)

Could be 56, probably earlier...not a DX but a Straightbar. Post a pic of the serial number, which could be found either on the bottom bracket or the left rear dropout.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2019)

Nope. DX has a curved 2nd tube.
.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 19, 2019)

Straightbar. DX bottom bar has a curve to it.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2019)

Thats a cool Bike, been wanting to build a klunker myself...


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 19, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Straightbar. DX bottom bar has a curve to it.



Doesn't anybody ever sleep around here ?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2019)

This is a DX.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Doesn't anybody ever sleep around here ?



No way!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> I really love the look of this bike and am interested in doing a similar build. Owner says it's 56. Is it a DX frame ?



We refer to this as "The Gateway Drug"
It's all we ever wanted; in the beginning.....


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> We refer to this as "The Gateway Drug"
> It's all we ever wanted; in the beginning.....



I can relate, especially in the Gateway city...


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## stezell (Apr 19, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> No way!



I do, that's why I usually miss the good deals.


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 19, 2019)

can you ask the owner what bars those are? those are killer!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 20, 2019)

Cooper S. said:


> can you ask the owner what bars those are? those are killer!




They are S&M Husky High MX bars, a replica of 1972 – 1977 Husqvarna Motorcycles High Crossbar design.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 20, 2019)

Here's my "rusty cage" a little rustier at the current time, this picture is old. This is DX frame build


----------

